# ESSEX/HERTS RUN-TO-THE-SUN 15TH JULY



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok everyone,As it's reputed to be summer I thought we should take a cruise to the seaside on Sunday 15th July  I mused over a few destinations but I think Walton on the Naze might be a nice trip, it's got a good beach for the sandcastle competition! :lol: Anyway start place and time to be confirmed once I know who is coming along so get your name in the frame!

Mark & Lauren
Kenny
Paul & Deb's
Chantelle
David & Family
Gareth
Slingy & Mrs Slingy

Anymore People want to join us? Lamps


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep .. i'm in


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

I'm in Lamps 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Ken and Neil,sun hats and sun tan lotion already packed 8) ! Ok Ok and the wellies and a brolly as well :lol:

Come on everyone,the ice creams are on me!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Im in Newcastle on the sat and back on Sunday sometime, what time are you guys meeting? Hopefully I'll have the RS back by then!, getting new brakes and a clutch on warranty :lol:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Vince, I havn't set a time yet,trying to wait to see who else is coming! Was probably thinking round about 11.30/midday.
Will let you know for definite over this weekend.

Cheers mate,Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Count me in lamps.

May even bring the other half along and the boys for a day out if you confirm no strip clubs or gambling. LOL


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great stuff Stortford Dave,ignore my pm take it your counted as in!

Cheers Mate


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Lamps,

If the weather stays like this will you be canceling?

Neil


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Neil, I will keep everyone posted as the week goes on. The rest of the week doesn't look to promising but I dont know what sundays weather is going to be? I will make a decision on friday 13th July and pm everyone so they know but if it's gonna be hammering down there is no fun in that! Hopefully we might be lucky because it should be a good laugh.

Anyway keep you posted evryone!

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking ok at the min lol no doubt that will change though 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Looking ok at the min lol no doubt that will change though
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that weather report. My phone always says its cloudy with chance of rain even when its blue sky :lol:


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wasn't going to come but they found the man dead so it's safe to come now :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> Wasn't going to come but they found the man dead so it's safe to come now :lol:


So scary...he was found literally 5mins drive from where I live


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I went to school with Ian The Copper who was murdered , he was in my class for two years at secondary school. My thoughts are with him, and his family


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> I went to school with Ian The Copper who was murdered , he was in my class for two years at secondary school. My thoughts are with him, and his family


It's so awful  Fingers crossed the sun is shining Sunday so we can have a drink for them


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Deepest sympathy to his family and friends R.I.P. Weather at the weekend is predicted to be decent so all being well the cruise is on  , meet up point to be confirmed shortly,will keep you all in touch.

Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lamps may be able to make it unless my hangover is that bad I cant drive lol - going to Bruce Springstein gig then after party up west !


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I think first cruise pick up point is the Birchanger services at Junction 8 on the M11 at 11.15am for those of us this side. Would anyone further out like to suggest the next meeting point and time which wouild be appropiate for us to carry on to Walton on the Naize. suggestions please.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Lamps

Sorry but going to have to drop out of this one  Hope you have a great day and the only cold thing on the day is the icecream. See you all on the 26th.

Cheers Neil


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Paul

From Birchanger the route would be;

A120 to Great Dunmow ( pick up point possible Travel Lodge )
A120 to Braintree ( pick up possible McDonalds at roundabout )
A120 to Colchester ( pick up possible at Marks Tey just before A12)
A12 then A120 then A133 to Walton on Naze

Gareth


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Right we'll go with MacDonalds at Braintree at midday and then carry on to Walton from there. Do you think you will have roused yourselve from your drunken stupor by then Gareth :lol: ?

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

The McDonalds is the one on the right at the end of the A120 by freeport roundabout sat nav for those with no eyes CM77 8EZ !

We`ll have to wait and see Paul if I catch the train home in time lol

G


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very odd but I'll be driving down from diss ( staying at my dads this weekend) so Colchester would be where I'd join you all?


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

ahh a game plan ...

Can do Braintree Macdonalds or Marks Tey (Colchester) as its the same (timewise) to get to .. depends if i feel like straying off the A12!

Being a "city boy" I don't want to ask a cow/sheep/tree for directions on these country roads [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

We'll collect Kenny and Chantelle at Marks Tey then about 12.30 then carry on to sunny Walton in time for some lunch and an ice cream in the sun (I'm ever the optimist :roll: )

Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

My suggestion would be to meet at the Marks Tey roundabout there`s a VW Audi Specialist Garage called John Austin opposite a shell fuel station on the roundabout post code CO6 1ED


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Il meet you at welcome brake at stortford


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Marky we'll see you at Birchanger and thats a good location Gareth,VW dealership it is then at Marks Tey. Coming together nicely guys 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## slingy (May 11, 2012)

am are up for this :wink: .....see you at junction 8


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok Slingy thats great,see you at junction 8 on sunday morning,weather is supposed to be dry so it should be a good run 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i think i'm in for this, will try and make the first meeting point


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Its a fine fabulous day for a Cruise 
(thats jinxed it .. . See ya on route

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will now meet at Braintree if any one has pules number can they let him know thanks


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I've overslept  soo gutted...so sorry guys. Im all over the place at the min!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

We are all at marks Tay


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good to see everyone and an especially warm welcome to the newcomers Raj and Tina. Thanks to everyone for making the day great fun and the ghost train ride was awesome......I might need councelling to for the shock my nerves are shot to pieces :lol: !!! Hope evryone had a good time and a safe journey home and i look forward to seeing you on the 26th July at our regular meet at Mizu 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

A bloody good day out and the weather was extremely kind to us.

Having someone come out to see my TT tomorrow so I may come along in the Cayenne or Q7 to Mizu on the 26th, so dont ignore me please  .

Anyway, hope you all got home safely


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very jealous, sounded great fun...last time I allow my dad to be my alarm lol he's useless :roll: glad you had fun guys  looking forward to kneesworth and MIZU


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

an awesome day guys, it was great to meet you all!

Where should we upload the pics to?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Raj, put the photo's on photobucket and follow the link from there mate then you can upload them to your post.
Good to meet you mate,glad you enjoyed yourselves we will certainly be organising more things in the near future so keep your eyes on the forum.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally worked out how to make a short vid from my inboard cam (although i dont know how to embed on here)
TTCruise.avi

and some photos of the day (click on them to enlarge)















I also like to take this opportunity to thank stortford for the following unexpected rainfall 


Great day .. fab to catch up with everyone.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice photo's and video Ken, at least people know what we look like these days! I am thinking of planning another run to the sun in August,proably somewhere Kent way so I hope you and the family will be joining us for that? Keep you posted. 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are some more photos taken by debsRoadsTTR


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the group pic


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i know, we're so coooooool!!!!!


----------



## Deb'sRoadsTTr (Aug 27, 2012)

thank you Raj for putting up the pic's i have sent you more to add !!!!  i had a little chuckle to myself putting them on hope everyone like's them


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

here's the rest i left out a few darker ones.....

Rock on maaaan










Ello Sailor.....










Howdie partner..









































































and the best till last....


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aw I love the sand one...I'm gonna steal it  8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Christ i look like Fred Scuttle aka Benny Hill fame in the sailors hat! 'Good Evening viewers' :lol: 
Move over Village People a new cowboy just rode into town,oooh missus you are awful :lol:!!!!!

Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL!!!!


----------

